# Serigrafia de los frentes



## flabelec (Sep 1, 2007)

alguien conoce soft para hacer la serigrafia de los frentes en los equipos electrónico?


----------



## ariel (Sep 1, 2007)

Hola . . . 

Supongo que al referirte a "sof", te refieres a un software para el diseño de placas impresas, (si me equivoco corrigeme) yo te recomendaria eagle.

Saludos . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Yo diseño los frentes de gabinetes con Corel
No uso serigrafia como es para un caso unico o pequeñas series mando a plotter laminas transfer, las adhiero al frente y luego las pinto con laca trasparente para evitar el desgaste.
El programa te sirve para cualquiera de los casos


----------



## flabelec (Sep 2, 2007)

les agradezco las repuestas voy a probar con corel


----------



## Hugo Bonilla (Sep 10, 2007)

hay un software llamado frontals sirve para lo que tu quieres


----------



## alejandro69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola, como va? Soy nuevo en el foro y quería hacerles una consulta, cómo puedo hacer frentes para equipos de la forma mas profesional posible? Consejos? Experiencias? Sería para pequeñas series.

Donde podría hacer estos ploteados transfer? Fotos para ver resultados?

Gracias



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo diseño los frentes de gabinetes con Corel
> No uso serigrafia como es para un caso unico o pequeñas series mando a plotter laminas transfer, las adhiero al frente y luego las pinto con laca trasparente para evitar el desgaste.
> El programa te sirve para cualquiera de los casos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2008)

Las láminas transfer se consiguen en casas de fotocopias y/o impresiones y/o ploteado.
Si es para 1 solo equipo es preferible una lámina auto-adhesiva, se consiguen en los mismos lugares.
Vienen en formato A4, se pueden imprimir con láser o chorro de tinta, se les quita una cubierta protectora posterior y queda expuesto el adhesivo.
La pegas sobre tu frente (No la de la cabeza sino el del equipo) y una vez colocada, cortas con un cuter el excedente y le das una capa de barniz para dibujo técnico que seca casi instantáneo.
Esto es para proteger del desgaste de las imágenes por roce con los dedos


----------



## Hugo Bonilla (Sep 7, 2008)

Hola colegas utilicen front designer es bueno para realizar los frentes yo imprimo en papel adhesivo de color y luego cubro con adhesivo transparente. Pueden bajar de esta direccion.


http://todoelectronica.com/front-designer-p-2864.html


----------

